# Queretaro-San Miguel Allende - dec 10



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi guys!

Anyone intrested? its on dec. 10. I'm not sure if I'm going.

contact:

Luis Paulín
[email protected]

Hola: Me da mucho gusto estar en contacto contigo nuevamente. Ya tenemos lista la pedaleada tradicional de Querétaro A San Miguel Allende para el dia 10 de diciembre. El costo del paseo es de 270 pesos y te incluye: jersey conmemorativo, comida en San Miguel, transporte de regreso a Querétaro, abastecimiento en la ruta y rifas que haremos en la comida.
Todo el dinero que se recabe de este paseo se donará a la casa hogar Puerta Abierta, que atiende a niñas abandonadas en un programa muy bonito. Te diviertes y ayudarás a una buena causa.
Te esperamos. 
Si necesitas boletos me puedes depositar a la cuenta 0448008523 de Bancomer a nombre de Pilar Vega Avendaño. Les pido se apuren ya que los lugares vuelan.
Saludos cordiales,

Luis Paulín Nardoni


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Suena interesante. Muy probablemente asistiré. Quién más se anima ?.

Saludos.

Fidel.



rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Anyone intrested? its on dec. 10. I'm not sure if I'm going.
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

iHei! iVoy a andar por QTO (San Juan) en ese dia! Pienso salir de Guadalajara esa manana para llegar ahi en la tarde. No tengo mucho tiempo, pero me gustaria conocer a algunos de ustdedes si tambien se iran. El paseo me parece padre tambien- seria de caretera, ?verdad? ?Que tantos kilometros se hace? Esta vez no llevo bici, pero a poco vamos a saber si hay que mudarme a Mexico o si permiten a mi esposa que regrese a los EEUU. A ver si me encuentro quedando en GDL para Marzo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> iHei! iVoy a andar por QTO (San Juan) en ese dia! Pienso salir de Guadalajara esa manana para llegar ahi en la tarde. No tengo mucho tiempo, pero me gustaria conocer a algunos de ustdedes si tambien se iran. El paseo me parece padre tambien- seria de caretera, ?verdad? ?Que tantos kilometros se hace? Esta vez no llevo bici, pero a poco vamos a saber si hay que mudarme a Mexico o si permiten a mi esposa que regrese a los EEUU. A ver si me encuentro quedando en GDL para Marzo.


Creo que no es carretera, es montaña. No se que tan difícil ni demandante sea la ruta. Tan pronto sepa algo mas posteo eso acá.

Salu2


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Suena interesante. Muy probablemente asistiré. Quién más se anima ?.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Fidel.


**********************************************************************************************************

 Fidel :
Yo voy , es una buena distancia (52 kms. ) para que valga la pena el viaje a Qro. aparte de que es una buena causa, si vas a ir al bajío ese fin de semana , igual y podemos rodar también el sábado , puedo salir de Puebla el viernes en la tarde pasó por tí al DF y nos vamos para allá.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Luis,

Por esas fechas estaré de vacaciones pero con gusto te espero el sábado en Salamanca o en Querétaro para que el domingo hagamos la ruta en cuestión. Estamos en contacto.

Saludos.

Fidel.



the last biker said:


> **********************************************************************************************************
> 
> Fidel :
> Yo voy , es una buena distancia (52 kms. ) para que valga la pena el viaje a Qro. aparte de que es una buena causa, si vas a ir al bajío ese fin de semana , igual y podemos rodar también el sábado , puedo salir de Puebla el viernes en la tarde pasó por tí al DF y nos vamos para allá.
> ...


----------



## Argos (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola a todos!

Pues yo por cuestiones de trabajo y el cierre de año me la perdí, ademas del miedito de novato jeje, pero les puedo decir que por lo que he visto en reseñas y me han platicado, se trata mas bien de un paseo y no competencia, por lo que puede resultar muy divertido.
Este paseo se lleva a cabo dos veces al año y se podran enterar de las fechas googleando un poco, si mal no recuerdo la siguiente es para marzo..
La verdad no conozco mucho de rutas en Querétaro, pero si conozco de muchos lugares donde creo que se puede rodar y descubrir algunas rutas.
Cuando gusten nos ponemos de acuerdo para conocer algunas, nada mas avisen con anticipación..

Saludos!


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Reviviendo threads muertos, alguien tendra la ruta de este recorrido, me voy a aventar unos dias en Queretaro y se me hace que me voy a llevar la Bici


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

No fuí siempre, pero Bicimapas tiene fotos y muestra una ruta. No sé si es igual que ese evento.

http://www.bicimapas.com.mx/rutas.htm


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el link, no se como no se me ocurrio buscar ahi primero.

Saludos


----------

